# Stock Transfer Suppliers



## George Best (Dec 2, 2008)

hey guys , 

ive ordered some stock plastisol transfers from proworld and have been impressed with them and have ordered more . 

however , i would like to find a few more suppliers that would deliver to the uk and to have a greater number of ready made transfers to choose from 

can anyone recommend any companies that sell ready made transfers as googling and serching through the ' prefered vendors ' list on this website just seems to show up companies that will custom make your transfers , very few with actual ready made transfers available to order 

thanks in advance


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

George. We stock the designs of virtually every supplier in the U.S. (over 9000 designs). Is there something specific that you might need?


----------

